# Bachmann 1:20.3 D&RGW C-19's



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

I just saw, on a Kalmbach National Train Show report, that Bachmann is releasing several versions of the C-19.  A long-dreamed of locomotive model.  Wonder when we'll actually see them hit the street.


----------



## Mattdren (Jun 24, 2012)

*RE: Bachmann 1:20.3 D&RGW C-16's*

This just in Bachman Has Announced today At the NMRA convention in Grand Rapids that They will be bringing out Two new G-scale Products. The FIrst is a C-19 Which will come in D&RGW Flying And Herald RGS Sunrise Unlettered Black and Red & White trim and the Bumble Bee. The Second Is a Completly New Line That Has been in the works for the last three years Called Lil Big Haulers which is ment to compete with lgb toy train. Pictures of all of this will be coming in the next day and will be posted with pricing as soon as they arrive. Look for these new items along with Emily Scruffy And The Ringling Brothers set by October
Matt Drennan
GM WI-Trains

This is the message I put on My face book page the info came from Bachman itself


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Bachmann 1:20.3 D&RGW C-16's*

Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy, oh boy... 

OK, I have a love/hate thing going with Bachmann. 

I will say, however, that I bought my 7 year old some Bachmann HO trains for Christmas, and they are still running, in perfect condition, and he still plays with them often. I've only had to repair one car - a coupler popped off. 

Robert


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Bachmann 1:20.3 D&RGW C-16's*

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/NMRA_2012.pdf 
Great news!









They are shown on Bachmann's site and are supposed to be introduced in October. Click the above link and scroll almost to the bottom of the page. Decorated/undecorated, many different paint schemes. Different tender configurations. New canned motor. Equalized suspension. Optical chuff sensors in the cylinders. List price $1575.


----------



## Mattdren (Jun 24, 2012)

*RE: Bachmann 1:20.3 D&RGW C-16's*







































Here you go guys the first look at them straight from bachman


----------



## S.B.A. (Jul 19, 2009)

*RE: Bachmann 1:20.3 D&RGW C-16's*

Too bad the 346 model isn't right, the main rod should have round ends, not split bushings.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Bachmann 1:20.3 D&RGW C-16's*

It's nice. However I am not a steam guy. When will Bachmann come out with another diesel? The 45 tonner was so so, and the davenport was small. Why can't they upscale the 70 tonner they produce in HO? I would think it would sell well. Just my rant I guess....


----------



## RailCat (Apr 10, 2009)

Wasn't the Southern Pacific GE narrow gauge diesel a 50 ton model? It would be a nice one. 

-Scott


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great choice by Bachmann. I look forward to seeing one 

Alan


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

When will Bachmann come out with another diesel? .. Why can't they upscale the 70 tonner they produce in HO? 
There weren't a lot of diesels in 3' gauge, and Bachmann seems to be sticking primarily to 1:20.3 in the large scale stuff. It would be neat if they would make the Alcos used on the White Pass & Yukon, but that's about the only large 3' gauge diesel I can think of in the North American market. Was there a 3' gauge 70 tonner?


----------



## James Kuhns (Jan 12, 2008)

I am not into diesels but I will have to point out that US Gypsum's railroad in the Imperial County of California has been running 3' gauge engines diesels for many decades. It is a short railroad with only about 30 miles of track. 

James


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Uh Oh here goes some more money 

Paul Deis


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Paul you can't take it with you so spend it while you can.. That's my Motto....LOL


----------



## Mattdren (Jun 24, 2012)

I agree mark


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't plan on saving it all, thats why the happy face at the end of my post. I am already inquiring on the cost for one with Battery, Airwire and sound from Jonathan

Paul


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Did anyone notice it comes with a speaker installed for sound? 

I'm looking forward to this, since I've ridden behind 346 a number of times, at the CRRM. I love how the rear of the tender bounces when she's under load. I have some good video of her slipping drivers if anyone's interested. 

Robert


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rdamurphy on 04 Aug 2012 03:32 PM 
Did anyone notice it comes with a speaker installed for sound? 

I'm looking forward to this, since I've ridden behind 346 a number of times, at the CRRM. I love how the rear of the tender bounces when she's under load. I have some good video of her slipping drivers if anyone's interested. 

Robert I would definitely be interested in video you have have of 346. I visited the CRRM in December 2008. I flew back just to see 346. I went to the front office and told them I was here specifically to see 346. They told me she would not be running that weekend (she had run the previous weekend), but because I had flown a thousand miles to see her, the docent said he would give me a private tour of the roundhouse, including stepping into the cab! There were still a few chunks of coal left in the tender. I was even given a tour inside of #284 with the Chili Line bay windows. All in all, a great day at the museum. Gracious hosts!









It was COLD that day in the roundhouse! I gave the museum a $100 donation for the great time they showed me.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

From the Bachmann PDF is has a factory installed speaker with wire pigtails to connect it to a sound card , the latter will NOT be fitted - you have to decide which,


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Gary, I'm searching, trying to find the video. I had several good vids of the 346, slipping drivers, one of her from the open car behind the tender, with the tender bouncing up and down from the load, being refilled with water at the No Agua tank, and a good video from the interior of 284. 

Robert


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Caboose Hobbies price: $874.44 

Robert


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

A D&RGW C-19 question for you guys. (I model the EBT, so I plan, some day, to make an EBT C-19 #7 out of one of these.) 

The PDF notes that one or two of the variants have 'long tenders' and others have 'short'. The photos look as if all the tender frames are the same, and some water tanks are shorter? What's the scoop ? How much longer was a long tender, and why do the photos all look the same ?


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

I suspect that these photos are of preproduction models, so the differences may be more apparent when they hit full production and are actually released. There are some noticeable differences in the photos, however, like the size of the air tank, the proximity of the rear truck to the end beams, space for tool boxes behind the tank, and how far back on the frame the rear of the tank extends. If you compare the photos of RGS #40 and D&RGW #346, you'll note that #40's tank appears to be shorter. As to the length of the tender frames, they appear to be about the same. All of this of course, is mere speculation at this point.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Regarding Tender lengths; 2 are shown, 346 and the unlettered (with red trim) have the longer tanks, see where they end over the last wheel beneath 'em. If those are 26" wheels, the longer tanks can't be much more than a foot longer! 

John


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Check out Blackstone's website, they have a "matrix" for the C-19's that shows a lot of the differences. 

A lot more history and details. Bachmann isn't really much of a source for prototype information. 

346's cab was a replacement after the wreck on the C&S, so is unique. I'm sure the tenders were probably modified in Alamosa. They never really stuck to blueprints. Also, there's always a lot of debate with the tenders on the C series. The C-16 tenders especiially were swapped around. Loco goes to the loco shop, tender goes to the tender shop, they get rebuilt, loco is ready, tender isn't, tender gets swapped. Nobody kept track... 

#346 is running around the CRRM with C-18 #318 tender...

Which is why Key's On3 version of 318 is modelled with 346's tender! LOL!

Robert


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rdamurphy on 06 Aug 2012 12:04 PM 
Check out Blackstone's website, they have a "matrix" for the C-19's that shows a lot of the differences. 

A lot more history and details. Bachmann isn't really much of a source for prototype information. 

346's cab was a replacement after the wreck on the C&S, so is unique.

#346 is running around the CRRM with C-18 #318 tender...


Robert 
Hopefully #346 will be getting her new tender soon. It has been painted and lettered the last word I heard.


----------



## Mattdren (Jun 24, 2012)

Ok guys heres what they are going to cost from WI-trains and you can preorder with no deposit 
c-19s 863.99 
Lil Big hauler sets 197.99 
Short line railroad loco with tender 84.99 
short line tank porter 67.99 
all lil big hauler cars except gondolas 34.99 
gondolas 27.99 
these prices do not include shipping 
Matt Drennan 
GM WI-Trains


----------



## S.B.A. (Jul 19, 2009)

The 346 will have it's "correct" tender behind, all painted and lettered, and will have it the next time it runs (probably sometime in late September). For any C&S fans out there take note that three of the D&RGW's C-19s were leased to the C&S from 1935-1937. Locomotives 343, 345 and 346 could all have Ridgeway spark arrestors on them with matching 'D&RGW herald' lettering and be an accurate model for that time period.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

RLD has some in stock, best price I have seen. If someone acquires one, would you please post the maximum width. I would love to have one if it passes thru my 3 tunnels................Jim


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By jmill24 on 05 Oct 2012 11:40 AM 
RLD has some in stock, best price I have seen. If someone acquires one, would you please post the maximum width. I would love to have one if it passes thru my 3 tunnels................Jim


The widest part is the cab 
With the awnings it is 6” 
Without the awnings it is 5 1/8”

Height at the whistle is 8” 

The length of loco and tender using long drawbar is 30 ½” coupler to coupler 32” shorter drawbar subtract 3/8”

The locomotive will navigate 5’ Diameter or R2 curves.

Stan


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

This same thread was just getting interesting on LSC.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Stan,
Thank you for the dimensions. My tunnels are 6.375 so it looks like a go. How do you like it..........................Jim


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Has anyone tried an Aristo REVO in the new C-19. Have concerns because of rumblings about Bach changing Plug 'n' Play board........Jim


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

just got this info


*SoundTraxx News*

With the Bachmann Large Scale C-19 coming soon, we now offer a plug-in Tsunami sound decoder for this model. The TSU-BA4000 was designed to work specifically with the Bachmann C-19s. It is loaded with our D&RGW C-Class sound files and easily plugs into the existing circuit board. This decoder will be available for shipment soon, but orders can be placed now. MSRP for the TSU-BA4000 is $139.95

826610 *TSU-BA4000 for Bachmann Large Scale C-19 *$139.95


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

With the Bachmann Large Scale C-19 coming soon 

Kudos to Bachmann for not announcing this model until they were sure of shipment. I was looking in the Train Store in Santa Clara last week and lo, there was an unusual inside-frame 2-8-0 next to the (unusual to me) outside frame 2-8-0. Nice looking model and clearly ready to sell to the first guy with $799.


----------

